# Valve Software: "Wir wissen, dass der Steam-Support schlecht ist."



## MichaelBonke (14. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve Software: "Wir wissen, dass der Steam-Support schlecht ist."* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve Software: "Wir wissen, dass der Steam-Support schlecht ist."


----------



## Emke (14. März 2015)

Wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2015)

Ich hatte mich bisher 2 Mal an den Steamsupport wenden müssen und jedes Mal bekam ich innerhalb von 2 Stunden eine Antwort. Hatte ich dann einfach nur Glück? 

Ich stelle mir das Ganze aber generell nicht so einfach vor. Steam hat mittlerweile über 100 Mio. Nutzer. Was da wohl an Anfragen pro Tag reinprasselt.  Dennoch dürften sie ja locker genug Geld haben, da entsprechend viele Leute einzustellen.


----------



## Enisra (14. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bisher 2 Mal an den Steamsupport wenden müssen und jedes Mal bekam ich innerhalb von 2 Stunden eine Antwort. Hatte ich dann einfach nur Glück?
> 
> Ich stelle mir das Ganze aber generell nicht so einfach vor. Steam hat mittlerweile über 100 Mio. Nutzer. Was da wohl an Anfragen pro Tag reinprasselt.  Dennoch dürften sie ja locker genug Geld haben, da entsprechend viele Leute einzustellen.



ich würde auch sagen das es eigentlich ganz gut geht
das Problem ist da eher nicht der Support sondern die Vollidioten die die Schlange mit Müll zuspammen


----------



## doomkeeper (14. März 2015)

Ich musste mich bisjetzt noch nie an den Support wenden zum Glück.
Dennoch Hut ab für so ein ehrliches Statement.

Ich sehe es aber wieder nicht so einseitig wie viele Steam-Support Kritiker. Wenn man mal anschaut welche Arbeit die Jungs und Mädels das letzte Jahrzehnt verrichtet haben, ist es nur logisch
dass eben nicht absolut jeder Bereich mit ihren 350~ Leuten (früher noch weniger) zu bewerkstelligen ist. Das hat man schon an der Entwicklung von CS GO gemerkt.

Vor allem die ganze SteamOS/Source 2 Geschichte und gleichzeitige Entwicklung von L4D3, HL3 & Co. haben bestimmt absolut jeden Rahmen gesprengt sodass gewisse Dinge vernachlässigt wurden.

Zwar keine Entschuldigung dafür aber immerhin war man anscheinend sehr beschäftigt wie man sieht. Bei so einer relativ kleinen Truppe ein gutes Ergebnis.
Bin sehr gespannt wie Valve das zukünftige Kommunikations/Support Problem in den Griff kriegen möchte.


----------



## belakor602 (14. März 2015)

Ich hatte auch schon Anfragen wo ich gar keine Antwort bekommen hab. Nein also der Support von Steam ist schon schlecht vor allem verglichen mit Origin. Wird ja gerne rumgebasht auf Origin, aber verglichen zu Steam und Battle.net ist der Support dort klasse. Hab Battlefield Premium auf den falschen Account gekauft (von nem Freund der eingeloggt war bei mir), und sie waren willig das Spiel bei ihm zu deaktivieren und bei mir zu aktivieren ohne großen WirrWarr außer irgend einer Sicherheitsfrage die mein Kumpel beantworten musste.


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. März 2015)

Ich hatte noch nie Kontakt mit Steam , Origin oder Battle Net Support.Ich verstehe auch nicht warum manche ständig mit dem Support in Kontakt sind.Meistens sitzt das Problem doch vorm eigenen Bildschirm.Und ja Ich nutze die Platformen schon fast seit ihren Anfängen.Dementsprechend schon sehr sehr lange.


----------



## Dampfplauderer (14. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das hat man schon an der Entwicklung von CS GO gemerkt.
> 
> Vor allem die ganze SteamOS/Source 2 Geschichte und gleichzeitige Entwicklung von L4D3, HL3 & Co. haben bestimmt absolut jeden Rahmen gesprengt sodass gewisse Dinge vernachlässigt wurden.




...du hast da eine recht, nennen wir es mal vorsichtig "kreative" Vorstellung von der Infrastruktur einer Firma.


----------



## Orzhov (14. März 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Kontakt mit Steam , Origin oder Battle Net Support.Ich verstehe auch nicht warum manche ständig mit dem Support in Kontakt sind.Meistens sitzt das Problem doch vorm eigenen Bildschirm.Und ja Ich nutze die Platformen schon fast seit ihren Anfängen.Dementsprechend schon sehr sehr lange.



Ich tausche mit den Supportmitarbeitern gerne Rezepte aus und befrage sie zu ihren letzten Einkäufen.

Spaß beiseite, Bisher musste ich mich einige Male an die Leute von Blizzard und auch Steam wenden, mir konnte immer sehr zeitnah geholfen werden. Bei Steam hat es mich nur gewundert, dass ich es immer mit jemandem hinter dem Nick "Cannon" zu tun bekam.


----------



## LIG21 (14. März 2015)

Ich kann das nicht bestätigen

Ich habe mich schon mehrfach an dem Steam Suport gewendet und mir wurde immer inerhalb von 24std geholfen und konnte mich NIE über die Antwort beschweren

Sei es X-com Apocalypse auf Win7 zustarten (Hier hat man mir übrigens eine Komplette Befehlszeile geschickt mit Anleitung )
oder auch eine Anleitung wie man sein nicht Unterstütztes Joypad mithilfe von 3 Anbieter Programmen eingeschränkt nutzen kann

Da war der EA Support viel viel Inkompetenter
Nach dem ich dort 1 1/2 Std in der Warte Schlange war, konnte man mir nach 3Std Chat wobei 2std und 50min aus Warten bestand nur sagen das der Fehler bekannt ist.

MFG
LIG21


----------



## doomkeeper (14. März 2015)

Viel schlimmer wirds wohl sein weil zu viele Leute jeglichen Mist in den Support reinschreiben und somit niemand mehr einen Überblick hat.

Es gibt Community Hubs, Foren, Google, Freunde etc. kann mir schon vorstellen dass da bei so einer Nutzerbase wie Steam unglaublich viel Schrott
gepostet wird und somit die tatsächlichen Probleme leicht untergehen bei so einer Masse.


----------



## Bevier (14. März 2015)

Ich hatte erst einmal ein Problem bei Steam und der Support hat mir ihnnerhalb von nichteinmal 12 Std sogar an einem Wochenende sehr freundlich geholfen (nach Hause gekommen, abends um 19 Uhr eine Anfrage gestellt, am nächsten morgen war alles zu meiner vollkommenen zufriedenheit erledigt). Von meiner Warte aus, kann ich nichts negatives über den Steamsupport äussern. Bisher war er besser und freundlicher als der von Origin und erst recht Ubisoft (was hatte ich bei denen schon alles aushalten müssen -.-).


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. März 2015)

LIG21 schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht bestätigen
> 
> Ich habe mich schon mehrfach an dem Steam Suport gewendet und mir wurde immer inerhalb von 24std geholfen und konnte mich NIE über die Antwort beschweren
> 
> ...



Wegen solchen Lapalien würde Ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen einen Support anzuschreiben. Sowas löst man mit 10 Minuten googlen.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. März 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Lapalien würde Ich auch nie auf die Idee kommen einen Support anzuschreiben. Sowas löst man mit 10 Minuten googlen.



Genau das ist das was ich gemeint habe.
Der Support wird mit vielen Anfragen zugemüllt die man selbst mit ein wenig Recherche lösen könnte.

Bei einer Nutzerbase von über 100 Millionen braucht man sich nicht wundern dass der (jeder) Support überfordert ist


----------



## Triplezer0 (14. März 2015)

Ich weiß noch als ich mal den steam support vor mehreren Jahren angeschrieben habe und ich als antwort immer nur unverständliche Einzeiler in gebrochenem Deutsch erhalten habe 

Das ist aber schon viele jahre her


----------



## Batze (14. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei einer Nutzerbase von über 100 Millionen braucht man sich nicht wundern dass der (jeder) Support überfordert ist


Es gibt IT Firmen (Und nicht nur IT Firmen) die weit mehr Nutzer haben als Steam und auch weit mehr Anfragen bekommen.
Komischerweise bekommen diese Firmen keine 6 im Support Zeugniss und werden dort so katastrophal abgewertet.

Das auch gewisse Nutzer nicht ganz Korrekt handeln steht doch Außen vor. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache, ist nämlich woanders auch so und nicht nur bei Steam der Fall.

Wenn ein Firmenoberster schon zugibt das sie in dieser Sache Scheiße sind, dann sagt das doch alles aus.
Und ob das nun ein ehrliches Statement oder eher ein Armutszeugniss für so eine Firma ist die seit Jahren in einen gewissen Markt eine Monopolstellung hat sei mal dahingestellt.
Da brauchst hier also gar nicht erst Anfangen dein Heißgeliebtes Steam Schön zu Reden wo es nicht schön zu reden gibt.

Kannst dich ja mal HIER melden, auch ein Fred wo es um Steam geht. Wieso bist du da nicht aktiv? Hey, da geht es um deine Plattform die du so vergötterst, wo sind denn da deine schlauen Pro Steam Kommentare?


----------



## Orzhov (14. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt IT Firmen (Und nicht nur IT Firmen) die weit mehr Nutzer haben als Steam und auch weit mehr Anfragen bekommen.
> Komischerweise bekommen diese Firmen keine 6 im Support Zeugniss und werden dort so katastrophal abgewertet.
> 
> Das auch gewisse Nutzer nicht ganz Korrekt handeln steht doch Außen vor. Das tut aber nichts zur Sache, ist nämlich woanders auch so und nicht nur bei Steam der Fall.
> ...



Hardcorefanboy zu sein ist ein sehr erschöpfendes Betätigungsfeld, lass ihm halt sein Wochenende.


----------



## BiJay (14. März 2015)

Bei Steam sind viele Sachen einfach automatisiert. Da wird mit wenig Manpower möglichst viel Geld gescheffelt. Solange Steam quasi eine Monopolstellung hat, müssen sie beim Support auch nichts dringend verbessern. Da werden kaum Kunden Steam verlassen, wenn sie beim Support mal keine Antwort bekommen. Da investiert Valve lieber in neue Entwicklungen, um mehr Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. März 2015)

Das Problem ist, daß man auf dem PC-Gamingmarkt kaum an Steam vorbeikommt. Es sei denn man will auf einen Großteil der Games verzichten.


----------



## Batze (14. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß man auf dem PC-Gamingmarkt kaum an Steam vorbeikommt. Es sei denn man will auf einen Großteil der Games verzichten.



Und genau das ist das Problem. Deshalb kann Steam machen was sie wollen.
Aber irgendwann geht der Schuss nach hinten Los wenn man die User/Käufer nur mit dem Hintern anschaut.
Nicht umsonst ist GOG.com so beliebt, da findet so ganz langsam ein Umdenken statt.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. März 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem. Deshalb kann Steam machen was sie wollen.


Selbstverständlich weil das ihre Platform ist. Genau wie wie Origin, psn, xbox live und Gog.Com alles machen können was sie wollen.



> Aber irgendwann geht der Schuss nach hinten Los wenn man die User/Käufer nur mit dem Hintern anschaut.


Dieser Schuss wird schon seit 10 Jahren erwähnt und von Jahr zu Jahr trifft eher das Gegenteil zu.
Valve ist nicht fehlerlos und das hat niemand anders behauptet.

Supportbeschwerden gibt es über jedes Unternehmen und Valve ist diesbezüglich absolut keine Ausnahme.
Wenn man bei EA und Ubisoft den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen darf dann bei Valve genauso wenig wenn ich bitten darf.



> Nicht umsonst ist GOG.com so beliebt, da findet so ganz langsam ein Umdenken statt.



Halte ich für etwas übertrieben. GoG ist halt nur ein zusätzlicher / alternativer Markt der aufsteigen möchte. Wohin der Weg von GoG führen wird kann niemand sagen weil sie 
in keinsterweise einen vergleichbaren Support der gesamten Branche bekommen wie Valve / Steam.

Sehen wir halt mal wohin der Weg von GoG führen wird aber nur weil GoG immer attraktiver wird wird Steam dadurch nicht weniger unterstützt.
Gog muss aber auch mit weniger Verantwortung & viel weniger Usern kommunizieren wie Valve es machen muss.

Noch schaut GoG so fehlerfrei aus aber lass die erstmal größer werden und die Kritik bzw. Probleme tauchen ganz von alleine auf.


----------



## baiR (14. März 2015)

Solch ehrliche Statements finde ich immer am besten. Aber nicht nur der Support von Valve ist mies. Auch der von Origin ist totaler Schrott. Als ich Probleme mit meinen Account hatte, kam ich kein einziges mal durch die Hotline. Ich glaube die haben da keinen in der Telefonzentrale sitzen. Auf Emails habe ich auch keine Antworten bekommen. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Noch schaut GoG so fehlerfrei aus aber lass die erstmal größer werden und die Kritik bzw. Probleme tauchen ganz von alleine auf.



Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung. Siehe Amazon. Ich kenne kein anderes Unternehmen, dass so einen hervorragenden Kundensupport hat wie dieses Unternehmen. Die sind aufgrund dieses Supports groß geworden und sind heute der größte Onlineshop weltweit und noch immer ist der Support einfach der beste. Wer weiß, vielleicht hat sich CD Project Amazon als Vorbild genommen und Service als die höchste Priorität zugeschrieben.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. März 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung. Siehe Amazon. Ich kenne kein anderes Unternehmen, dass so einen hervorragenden Kundensupport hat wie dieses Unternehmen. Die sind aufgrund dieses Supports groß geworden und sind heute der größte Onlineshop weltweit und noch immer ist der Support einfach der beste. Wer weiß, vielleicht hat sich CD Project Amazon als Vorbild genommen und Service als die höchste Priorität zugeschrieben.



Über Kundensupport zu diskutieren ist wirklich ein elendiges Thema wenn du mich fragst..

Ich kenne kein Unternehmen wo es keine Kritik über den Support gibt weil nunmal jeder eine andere Erfahrung damit macht. Du hast Probleme Origin / EA und genau dieser wird aber aktuell überall sehr stark gelobt.
Support ist nunmal etwas sehr subjektives und jeder wird hier eine andere Erfahrung damit haben.

Ich kann mich über keinen Support beschweren.. Weder EA, Valve oder Ubisoft weil ich nie aktiv einen Support gebraucht habe.
Was man aber als ein Außenstehender beurteilen kann ist der öffentliche Umgang mit den Kunden und wie glaubwürdig/authentisch ihr Verhalten zum Publikum ist.

Da versagen z.b. EA und Ubisoft auf ganzer Linie bei mir. In dieser Hinsicht hat Valve einen vorbildlichen Kundenumgang vorzuweisen und lediglich die Kommunikation könnte ne gute Spur aktiver werden.

Über Support zu diskutieren ist meiner Meinung nach darüber zu urteilen welche Farbe am schönsten ist. Schwieriges und vor allem extrem subjektives Thema.
CDPR wird mit GoG aber längerfristig mit immer mehr Problemen zu kämpfen haben wenn sie erstmal eine bestimmte Größe und Nachfrage erreicht haben. Über Valve hat man auch noch nie so offen
ihren Support an die Wand geklatscht wie mit dieser Meldung und das hat immerhin 10 Jahre gedauert.


----------



## baiR (14. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Über Kundensupport zu diskutieren ist wirklich ein elendiges Thema wenn du mich fragst..
> 
> Ich kenne kein Unternehmen wo es keine Kritik über den Support gibt weil nunmal jeder eine andere Erfahrung damit macht. Du hast Probleme Origin / EA und genau dieser wird aber aktuell überall sehr stark gelobt.
> Support ist nunmal etwas sehr subjektives und jeder wird hier eine andere Erfahrung damit haben.
> ...



Der Support von EA kann sich vielleicht mittlerweile extrem gebessert haben aber ich rede hier nicht von einer schlechten Erfahrung sondern von ungelogen mehreren Tagen an denen ich teils 1 1/2 h in der Warteschleife gehangen habe und das immer an verschiedensten Uhrzeiten. Auf Emails wurde mir auch nicht geantwortet. Ich hatte einfach keinen Ansprechpartner. Service also gleich 0,0. Schlechter geht es absolut gar nicht.
Mit Amazon habe ich hingegen schon sehr sehr häufig Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice gehabt und immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar wird es auch welche geben, die sich über den Support von Amazon beschweren aber im Allgemeinen bieten sie einfach einen exelenten Support. Man kann es eben nicht jeden Kunden rechtmachen. Das ist aber Fakt und hat nichts mit subjektiven Empfinden zutun.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. März 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Klar wird es auch welche geben, die sich über den Support von Amazon beschweren aber im Allgemeinen bieten sie einfach einen exelenten Support.


Sag das mal diejenigen die schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Support gemacht haben. Da kannst du noch so oft wiederholen dass der Support so gut sein soll.
Wenn ein anderer Kunde nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat dann ist der Support alles andere als gut für denjenigen.



> Man kann es eben nicht jeden Kunden rechtmachen. Das ist aber Fakt und hat nichts mit subjektiven Empfinden zutun.



Sorry aber da widersprichst du dir doch.
Kundensupport ist etwas sehr subjektives und damit meine ich nicht die subjektive Wahrnehmung sondern die Erfahrung eines jeden einzelnen mit dem jeweiligem Support.

Von Fakten kann hier einfach nur schlecht die Rede sein wenn jeder Kunde eine andere Erfahrung mit dem Kundendienst macht.
Support ist und bleibt ein persönliches Erlebnis und das hängt von Uhrzeit, Problemursache, Wochentag und anderen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Holyangel (15. März 2015)

Habe mal Nachrichten über den Amazon Support gelesen, dass einige Kunden nichts mehr dort kaufen durften, weil sie zu oft Ware zurück geschickt haben... ist schon länger her, soweit ich mich erinnern konnte, war die Zahl der Rücksendungen aber nicht so hoch, wie man jetzt vermuten würde.

Ich habe zum Glück nur einmal eine Ware zurück senden müssen (Bluray Hülle war innen kaputt) und hatte da keine Probleme.

Ansonsten finde ich es schade, dass hier wieder Leute schlecht geredet werden, weil sie eine andere Meinung zum Steam support haben als andere.
Da ich den Steam Support noch nie gebraucht habe, habe ich da auch noch keine eigene Meinung.


----------



## Kerusame (15. März 2015)

bei EA/origins kundendienst muss man sich dringend vom deutschen support fernhalten, jedenfalls meiner meinung nach. der us-support, der in indien zuhause ist, läuft da wesentlich schneller, runder und man bekommt fast jedes mal ein goddie wenn man ein problem hatte (meist in form von origin-rabatten).

steams support gibt nur standardaussagen von sich: "wende dich bitte an den herstellersupport."
"ja hallo? was hat der hersteller nun damit zu tun, dass steam behauptet mein spiel darf erst in 2 tagen gespielt werden obwohl release schon gestern war?"
"bitte wende dich an den hersteller."

noch schlimmer sind da nur dysons support, der meldet sich erst nach ca. 5 emails mit einer antwort, und der support von A1 (österr. netzprovider), der prinzipiell die schuld beim kunden sieht und als standard-hilfe
anbietet einen techniker innerhalb der nächsten 14 tage vorbei zu senden. kommen tut der dann innerhalb von 6 wochen, steckt alles ab und wieder an um festzustellen, dass das modem einen schaden hat und
das ersatzmodem innerhalb von "nur" 48h organisiert. wahnsinn. hauptsache er hat dir dabei noch 1 von 3 RJ-buchsen ruiniert.

so jedenfalls meine erfahrung damit.

amazons support ist auch wirklich gut und mir braucht keiner erzählen, dass die sperrung bei zu vielen rückgaben unseriös sei.
ich hatte 2014 ca. 15 von 20 artikeln retour gesendet ohne gesperrt zu werden, und so geht es auch anderen.
ich kenne niemanden der von amazon ausgesperrt wurde wenn das kauf-/rücksendeverhältnis nicht 1:4 übersteigt.
und wer mehr als 3x so viel bestellt wie bezahlt muss sich nicht wundern wenn er nicht als "guter kunde" gesehen wird.

naja, wie gesagt das sind meine erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Amosh (15. März 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Der Support von EA kann sich vielleicht mittlerweile extrem gebessert haben aber ich rede hier nicht von einer schlechten Erfahrung sondern von ungelogen mehreren Tagen an denen ich teils 1 1/2 h in der Warteschleife gehangen habe und das immer an verschiedensten Uhrzeiten. Auf Emails wurde mir auch nicht geantwortet. Ich hatte einfach keinen Ansprechpartner. Service also gleich 0,0. Schlechter geht es absolut gar nicht.


Für mich sind bei Ubisoft Antwortzeiten auf E-Mails von mehreren Wochen Standard, vor allem bei Problemen, die eindeutig auf Ubisofts Seite liegen. Immer begründet mit der angeblichen derzeitigen Anfragenflut. Die gibt es irgendwie das ganze Jahr über.

Was den Steam Support angeht, der antwortet recht zügig, aber wenig hilfreich. Bei Spielen, die hier nicht erhältlich sind, kann man ja nur auf Geschenkversionen zurückgreifen und da frag ich mich halt, ob es nach den Nachrichten neuerdings noch ohne Probleme möglich ist, diese aus dem europäischen Ausland zu beziehen. Da ist nur von "Regionen" die Rede, aber näher spezifiziert werden diese nicht. Natürlich werde ich dann damit abgetan, dass das Spiel hier nicht erhältlich ist und mir auch weitere Informationen nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden können... Toller Haufen.  Der Support scheint die hausinternen Vorgänge nicht zu kennen.

Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass das eine Einzelerfahrung ist, die nicht repräsentativ ist.


----------



## baiR (15. März 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> amazons support ist auch wirklich gut und mir braucht keiner erzählen, dass die sperrung bei zu vielen rückgaben unseriös sei.
> ich hatte 2014 ca. 15 von 20 artikeln retour gesendet ohne gesperrt zu werden, und so geht es auch anderen.
> ich kenne niemanden der von amazon ausgesperrt wurde wenn das kauf-/rücksendeverhältnis nicht 1:4 übersteigt.
> und wer mehr als 3x so viel bestellt wie bezahlt muss sich nicht wundern wenn er nicht als "guter kunde" gesehen wird.
> ...



So ist es! Ich bin sehr guter Amazonkunde und bestelle dort wirklich häufig. Ich habe aber auch schon viele Artikel zurückgesendet und habe, bevor Amazon überhaupt die Ware erhalten hat, mein Geld zurücküberwiesen bekommen und das sogar bei Artikeln die mehr als 1 Jahr alt sind. Wer sagt, dass Amazon einen schlechten Support hat, hat mit diesem wohl nur einmal Kontakt gehabt und hatte Pech einen schlechten Kundenberate am Hörer oder im Chat erhalten zu haben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sag das mal diejenigen die schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Support gemacht haben. Da kannst du noch so oft wiederholen dass der Support so gut sein soll.
> Wenn ein anderer Kunde nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat dann ist der Support alles andere als gut für denjenigen..



Ich wiederspreche mir keinesfalls. Das hat nichts mehr mit subjektiven Empfinden zutun sondern mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung. Wenn ich 20 mal im Jahr (überspitzt ausgedrück) nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Amazonkundensupport habe dann kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er schon mehrfach hintereinander einen schlechten Kundenberater erwischt hat. Entweder die Kunden, die den Kundensupport von Amazon für schlecht halten, haben nur einmal mit ihm Kontakt gehabt und haben einen schlechten Kundenberater am Telefon gehabt oder haben nur einen sehr schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt. Oder es sind Leute, die wirklich mehr Ware zurückschicken als wirklich zu kaufen und zu behalten. Wenn Amazon da irgendwann einen Riegel vorschiebt dann kann ich das ganz gut nachvollziehen. Ich habe schon einige Artikel zurückgeschickt und habe bisher immer anstandslos mein Geld zurückerhalten.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2015)

nja, ich hatte so Anfang Dezember auch Probleme mit dem Support, bzw. die Bank mit Amazon, aber das ließ sich auch gut lösen
Warscheinlich leider auch ein Grund warum Amazon gegenüber dem Einzelhandel einen Bonus im Rang ablaufen hat


----------



## FalconEye (15. März 2015)

Wenn man keine Steuern in Deutschland zahlt und damit Milliarden scheffelt ist es kein Wunder genug Geld für einen ordentlichen Support zu haben...


----------



## angelan (15. März 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Mit Amazon habe ich hingegen schon sehr sehr häufig Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice gehabt und immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar wird es auch welche geben, die sich über den Support von Amazon beschweren aber im Allgemeinen bieten sie einfach einen exelenten Support. Man kann es eben nicht jeden Kunden rechtmachen. Das ist aber Fakt und hat nichts mit subjektiven Empfinden zutun.



Das ist zwar nicht das Thema hier, aber da muss ich echt widersprechen. Nicht nur einmal hatte ich eine standatisierte Antwort von jemanden, dessen Name indisch klang und aus der Antwort deutlich hervorging, dass er meine Anfrage nicht verstanden hat.
Erst der Anruf hat dann das Problem gelöst.
Ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, wenn man jemanden beschäftigt, der scheinbar der deutschen Sprache nicht richtig mächtig ist (was man auch manchmal an der falschen Grammatik sieht).


----------



## angelan (15. März 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Steuern in Deutschland zahlt und damit Milliarden scheffelt ist es kein Wunder genug Geld für einen ordentlichen Support zu haben...



Das PRoblem ist,dass sie ein Monopol haben und es gar nicht nötig haben, den Support zu verbessern, weil man auch dann nicht an Steam vorbei kommt, wenn man das Spiel im Laden kauft.
Aber da sind die Spieler selbst schuld, weil sie das vor vielen Jahren mit ihrer Kaufentscheidung gefördert und ermöglicht haben.
Ich kaufe ein Spiel möglichst als Retail ohne Steam, wenn es möglich ist.

Ich finde nur immer wieder lustig, dass die Fanboys, die sonst hier immer posten ("wenn Du steam nicht magst, dann kauf es halt nicht", "Steam ist toll...") sich zu solchen Themen nie melden und nicht sagen, warum Steam so toll ist...


----------



## Fentien (15. März 2015)

Der beste Support ist wenn man keinen Support benötigt!


----------



## alu355 (15. März 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Steuern in Deutschland zahlt und damit Milliarden scheffelt ist es kein Wunder genug Geld für einen ordentlichen Support zu haben...



Dir ist schon klar das Steam genauso wie Amazon sich in Luxemburg "verstecken". 
Der eine hat einen ähem "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Support, der andere Konzern einen nahezu perfekten.
Mir ist schon klar, daß du das nicht unbedingt wissen konntest, aber dann gilt halt...
...wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal...


----------



## baiR (15. März 2015)

angelan schrieb:


> Das ist zwar nicht das Thema hier, aber da muss ich echt widersprechen. Nicht nur einmal hatte ich eine standatisierte Antwort von jemanden, dessen Name indisch klang und aus der Antwort deutlich hervorging, dass er meine Anfrage nicht verstanden hat.
> Erst der Anruf hat dann das Problem gelöst.
> Ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, wenn man jemanden beschäftigt, der scheinbar der deutschen Sprache nicht richtig mächtig ist (was man auch manchmal an der falschen Grammatik sieht).



Ich habe meine Probleme immer im Chat oder per Telefon geklärt und hatte immer welche am anderen Ende die der deutschen Sprache mächtig waren. Ich hatte wenn dann immer nur welche mit deutschen oder schweizer Akzent am Telefon. Vielleicht ist nur der Emailkontakt so mies. Ich kann aber eigentlich jedem empfehlen Probleme immer persönlich im Chat oder am Telefon zu klären. Da geben die dir dann auch keine standartisierten Antworten usw.


----------



## FalconEye (15. März 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das Steam genauso wie Amazon sich in Luxemburg "verstecken".
> Der eine hat einen ähem "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Support, der andere Konzern einen nahezu perfekten.
> Mir ist schon klar, daß du das nicht unbedingt wissen konntest, aber dann gilt halt...
> ...wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal...



Meine letzte Info war dass Valve seit ich glaube Mitte 2014 wegen irgendeinem Gesetz in Deutschland Steuern zahlen muss 
Bei Amazon gabs in der Richtung keine Informationen. Deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass lediglich Amazon Steuern vorbeischleust. Aber danke fürs anmerken. Muss mich wohl nochmal genauer mit den Themen auseinandersetzen. Berufe mich in Zukunft am besten nicht mehr auf ältere Artikel


----------



## Amosh (15. März 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Meine letzte Info war dass Valve seit ich glaube Mitte 2014 wegen irgendeinem Gesetz in Deutschland Steuern zahlen muss


Nicht seit 2014, aber seit Anfang 2015: Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen, Rundfunk- und Fernsehdienstleistungen und elektronisch erbrachte Dienstleistungen - European commission

Hab auch schon viele Posts gesehen bezüglich G2A, die ein Dropdownmenü anbieten, wo man die Mehrwertsteuer auswählen muss. ^^


----------



## Tom22457 (2. Dezember 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Steam-Support sind absolut miserabel. Monatelang hat man mit mir nur gespielt, anstatt zu helfen.
Durch das Herunterladen von Objekten aus dem Steam-Workshop, habe ich mir das Spiel Cities Skylines zerschossen, nichts ging mehr.  An den Support gewandt, wurde ich über Monate hingehalten, ja schikaniert.
So musste ich mehrfach nachweisen, dass ich das Spiel rechtmäßig erworben hatte. Als ich die Rechnung, Lieferschein per mail an Steam geschickt habe, kam zurück, das ich ihnen die Belege im jpg- Format schicken müsse, "weil sie ein anderes Formate nicht akzeptieren könnten" usw. usw.
Über sechs Monate ging das so und obwohl die Ursachen für meine Probleme in der Benutzung des Steam Workshops lagen, kam nie von Steam ein brauchbarer Lösungsvorschlag und zum Schuss kam überhaupt keine Antwort mehr.
Fazit: Der Steam-Support taugt absolut nichts, ist einfach nur ein Scheißladen und die Mitarbeiter  sind absolut inkompetente Flachpfeifen!


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2015)

*Valve Software: &quot;Wir wissen, dass der Steam-Support schlecht ist.&quot;*

Der Support bei Steam ist unterirdisch. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die die Anfragen überhaupt durchlesen oder die Antworten automatisch "auswürfeln".

Habe ja das Problem mit dem Authentifikator. Wollte das Festnetztelefon entfernen und das Handy reinnehmen. 

Egal bei welcher Version (Handy zusätzlich rein, Telefon zuerst deaktivieren) kommt ein automatischer Anruf mit einem US-Slang daß man den Code nicht versteht.

Auf meine Emailanfrage zum Thema von vor 3 Wochen kam gestern die Antwort. 

"Wir haben festgestellt, daß Sie sich wieder regelmäßig in Steam einloggen können. Es freut uns, daß wir das Problem gemeinsam lösen konnten."

Hä? Lesen die bei Steam überhaupt die Mails, weswegen man bei denen eine Anfrage losläßt? Mit den Einloggen habe ich doch kein Problem.


----------



## shippy74 (2. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> "Wir haben festgestellt, daß Sie sich wieder regelmäßig in Steam einloggen können. Es freut uns, daß wir das Problem gemeinsam lösen konnten."
> 
> Hä? Lesen die bei Steam überhaupt die Mails, weswegen man bei denen eine Anfrage losläßt? Mit den Einloggen habe ich doch kein Problem.



Hey, du kannst dich einloggen und gekaufte Spiele einbinden oder den Shop benutzen, das muß reichen, mit allem anderen verdient man kein Geld. Ausserdem machst du Doomkeeper nervös mit solchen Aussagen, das wird ihm nicht gefallen.

Ich hab und hatte das Problem das mein E-Mail Provider den ich bei Steam genutzt hab nicht mehr erreichbar ist , Pleite? Keine ahnung, hab Steam angeschrieben ob ich ne andere Mail Adresse registrieren lassen kann, nie ne Antwort bekommen und einloggen kann ich mich auch nicht mehr da ich ne Verifizierungs Mail beantworten soll die eben an die Alte Adresse geschickt wurde die eben nicht mehr existiert. Ok ich hatte nur 5 Spiele, gesamtwert vielleicht 80 Euro aber trotzdem ärgerlich. 
Das ganze System das Steam , Uplay und Origin haben ist fragwürdig, keine Ahnung warum sowas überhaupt rechtens ist. Dazu dann keine Antwort vom Support und man ist als Kunde echt angeschmiert.


----------

